# Can I tumble dry the Ergo?



## elsa1975 (Jun 12, 2006)

The tag inside the Ergo is no longer in its place due to frequent use







so can anyone answer my question? I need to wash our carrier. DD sleeps and naps in the Ergo before I transfer her to bed so I want it to be dry as quickly as possible. I know I can put her to sleep without it,too but life is much easier with Ergo


----------



## iowaorganic (May 19, 2007)

I machine wash and dry mine all the time.... Hasn't seemed to make a difference other than a little fading!


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm pretty sure mine said to tumble dry on low until the seams are damp, then hang up to dry the rest of the way.

Our tag is gone, too. Frequent use + compulsive mom.


----------

